# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشکل من وپیش دانشگاهی

## moon girl

سلام دوستان کنکوریمن به  تناقض برخوردم من تاسه شنبه مدرسه میرم ساعت 1هم هرروز خونه ام
اما مشکل اینکه انقد درسهای مدرسه سخت ومزخرفه که اصلا وقت براتستی خوندن نمیشه نه پیش نه پایه 
حالا میشه که از تکالیف پیش کلا بگذرم وبذارم کنار وبیخیال نمره ها ی ومنفی هابشمتقریبا مثل فارغ التخصیل ها درس بخونم

----------


## mamad.hny

اون جمله آخر رو متوجه نشدم. خط آخر منظورت چیه؟
یعنی نری کلاس مدرسه ترازت کم میشه؟

----------


## Mr.Dr

> اون جمله آخر رو متوجه نشدم. خط آخر منظورت چیه؟
> یعنی نری کلاس مدرسه ترازت کم میشه؟


سلام
شما برا امتحانات مدرسه هم میخونید؟

----------


## moon girl

> اون جمله آخر رو متوجه نشدم. خط آخر منظورت چیه؟
> یعنی نری کلاس مدرسه ترازت کم میشه؟


نه اینکه همیشه تکالیف مدرسه روانجام میدم .به خاطرهمین وقت براتست ندارم.این سری حتی درصد سنجش تخصصی ها دور رقمی هم نمیشه.
پست اولم اصلاح شد.

----------


## mamad.hny

> سلام
> شما برا امتحانات مدرسه هم میخونید؟


تشریحی خوندن پایه ی کار تستیه. بله اکثرش رو میخونم

----------


## mamad.hny

> نه اینکه همیشه تکالیف مدرسه روانجام میدم .به خاطرهمین وقت براتست ندارم.این سری حتی درصد سنجش تخصصی ها دور رقمی هم نمیشه.
> پست اولم اصلاح شد.


چه تکلیفی مثلا؟

----------


## moon girl

> چه تکلیفی مثلا؟


شنبه  فیزیک وشیمی داریم ازمدرسه میام چون فرداشم اوناهستن بایدبشینم 10صفحه خود رابیازماییدتمرین فصل و...............................هزارتاچی   دیگه
علاوه برگسسته میشه ساعت 10 شب بعد ازاونم خسته میشم خوابم میاد
همینجوری میگذره تا به  پنج شنبه جمعه اونم فشرده درس میخونم هیچی جواب نمیده
البته همه مطالبو سرکلاس یادمیگیرم .
من همیشه همه رومی نویسیم اما تاالان نتیجه ای نداده هیچی

----------


## Mr.Dr

> تشریحی خوندن پایه ی کار تستیه. بله اکثرش رو میخونم


بحث تشریحی خوندن و امتحان مدرسه خوندن که جداست!!!

----------


## mamad.hny

> شنبه  فیزیک وشیمی داریم ازمدرسه میام چون فرداشم اوناهستن بایدبشینم 10صفحه خود رابیازماییدتمرین فصل و...............................هزارتاچی   دیگه
> علاوه برگسسته میشه ساعت 10 شب بعد ازاونم خسته میشم خوابم میاد
> همینجوری میگذره تا به  پنج شنبه جمعه اونم فشرده درس میخونم هیچی جواب نمیده
> البته همه مطالبو سرکلاس یادمیگیرم .
> من همیشه همه رومی نویسیم اما تاالان نتیجه ای نداده هیچی


ببینید تمرینای کتاب مخصوصا کتابای پیش دانشگاهی و خصوصا درسای ریاضی، به  شدت مهم هستن. و به هیچ وجه بدون بررسی اونا نمیشه نتیجه خوبی گرفت. این برای اینکه بگم حل و بررسی تمرینا کاملا ضروریه.
حالا  اینجا دو مطلب پیش میاد، یکی اینکه کتاب تست خودش همه ی تمرینای کتاب رو  بررسی کرده باشه و شما موقع تست زدن این تمرینا که در قالب تست اومدن رو حل  کنید. توی این حالت به نظرم منفی خوردن مشکلی نداره یا میتونید کپ بزنید  سوالارو. اما اگه کتاب تستون تمرینا رو بررسی نکرده به نظرم ضروریه خودتون توی خونه به اندازه کافی سرشون وقت بزارید و حلشون کنید و اگرم نرسیدید به تست مشکلی نداره.
فقط یه چیزی اونم اینکه برای شیمی به نظرم تمرین کتاب اهمیتی نداره.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> شنبه  فیزیک وشیمی داریم ازمدرسه میام چون فرداشم اوناهستن بایدبشینم 10صفحه خود رابیازماییدتمرین فصل و...............................هزارتاچی   دیگه
> علاوه برگسسته میشه ساعت 10 شب بعد ازاونم خسته میشم خوابم میاد
> همینجوری میگذره تا به  پنج شنبه جمعه اونم فشرده درس میخونم هیچی جواب نمیده
> البته همه مطالبو سرکلاس یادمیگیرم .
> من همیشه همه رومی نویسیم اما تاالان نتیجه ای نداده هیچی


ببینید تمرینای کتاب مخصوصا کتابای پیش دانشگاهی و خصوصا درسای ریاضی، به  شدت مهم هستن. و به هیچ وجه بدون بررسی اونا نمیشه نتیجه خوبی گرفت. این برای اینکه بگم حل و بررسی تمرینا کاملا ضروریه.
حالا  اینجا دو مطلب پیش میاد، یکی اینکه کتاب تست خودش همه ی تمرینای کتاب رو  بررسی کرده باشه و شما موقع تست زدن این تمرینا که در قالب تست اومدن رو حل  کنید. توی این حالت به نظرم منفی خوردن مشکلی نداره یا میتونید کپ بزنید  سوالارو. اما اگه کتاب تستون تمرینا رو بررسی نکرده به نظرم ضروریه خودتون توی خونه به اندازه کافی سرشون وقت بزارید و حلشون کنید و اگرم نرسیدید به تست مشکلی نداره.
فقط یه چیزی اونم اینکه برای شیمی به نظرم تمرین کتاب اهمیتی نداره.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> بحث تشریحی خوندن و امتحان مدرسه خوندن که جداست!!!


نه به هیچ وجه. اول تو باید درسای تشریحی مدرسه رو فول باشی تا بعدش بتونی تست بزنی. و اگر کسی بتونه خوب تستارو بزنه یعنی اینکه درس تشریحی رو خوب بلده و برای امتحان مدرسه میتونه با نیم ساعت مرور کامل آماده بشه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> بحث تشریحی خوندن و امتحان مدرسه خوندن که جداست!!!


نه به هیچ وجه. اول تو باید درسای تشریحی مدرسه رو فول باشی تا بعدش بتونی تست بزنی. و اگر کسی بتونه خوب تستارو بزنه یعنی اینکه درس تشریحی رو خوب بلده و برای امتحان مدرسه میتونه با نیم ساعت مرور کامل آماده بشه

----------


## new boy

بی خیال مدرسه ..
شما تستی هم بخونی  امتحانای پایان ترم حداقل بالای 18 میاری ...
میمونه مستمر !! که همه معلما 20 میدن اگر امتحانات رو خوب بدی

----------


## Mr.Dr

> تشریحی خوندن پایه ی کار تستیه. بله اکثرش رو میخونم


ببین منظورم این هست که : امتحانات مدرسه با برنامه مطالعاتی شما هماهنگ نباشن. مثلاً فردا امتحان عربی دارید ولی تو برنامه امروز شما عربی نباشه که برا فردا بخونید!!!

----------


## mamad.hny

> ببین منظورم این هست که : امتحانات مدرسه با برنامه مطالعاتی شما هماهنگ نباشن. مثلاً فردا امتحان عربی دارید ولی تو برنامه امروز شما عربی نباشه که برا فردا بخونید!!!


توی اینجوری مواقع شعار ساده ای که هیچکس جز افراد موفق بهش عمل نمیکنند و اون اینه که درس هرروزتون رو همون روز بخونید به کمک آدم میاد

----------


## Sarah Melody

ابجی درس مدرسه رو وووول کنننننن!!!!!! فقط پارسال واسه سوابق تحصیلی مهمه امسال اصلااااا مهم نیس! کنکور فقط مهمه فوقش اگه افتادی شهریور پاسش میکنی! فقط تستی بخون یادت نره معدل امسال کوچیک ترین ارزشی نداره!

----------


## roshana

من هم مشکل شمارو داشتم چون هم خ.ر رو میخواستم هم خرما رو !!
دیگه کسی که درسش خیلی بد باشه با یه مرور ساده حدودا 12 رو میاره
واسه داخلیا ولی نه این که از خوندن پیش غافل بشید  :Yahoo (1): 
خود منم اینجوری بودم الان اخر هفته پایه و توی هفته پیش میخونم و نمره هام
شده درحد 15 ولی راضی ام مهم کنکوره !!

----------

